# Resolved: Lose Internet but email still works!!!



## AGP (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi,

I've got a strange connection problem that I just can't resolve.

I run ie7 as my default browser and after a period of dormancy ranging from a couple of hours to overnight I lose my internet connection but Outlook Express, Thunderbird and Pegasus Mail still function. My entire problem is with internet connection, this even applies to AVG not be able to download updates.

The only guranteed way to resolve this is to reboot the PC, although sometimes if I repeatedly restart Firefox I will reconnect to the internet. Restarting ie7 has no effect and the process of restarting Firefox is not always successful.

I have also installed a new Netgear network card in case there was a problem with my onboard LAN.

My modem is a Zoom X5 connected via ethernet and rebooting this has no effect either.

I have also tried all the options of repairing my connection and ipconfig /flushdns etc etc etc. When all else fails I just have to reboot, time and again.

Onboard LAN is set to not allow item to go to sleep for power saving but PCI modem does not have this option anyway.

I have have had this problem for about 3 months and 2 weeks ago I did a clean install of XP (home, genuine and validated) but the same problem persists.

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## AGP (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Lose Internet but email still works!!!*

I've also used Winsockfix prior to reinstalling windows but considering that needs a reboot anyway after running it didn't appear to be much help and the problem manifested itself again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Lose Internet but email still works!!!*

If you have SP2, that's the wrong way to repair your WINSOCK, here's the correct process.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## AGP (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Lose Internet but email still works!!!*



johnwill said:


> If you have SP2, that's the wrong way to repair your WINSOCK, here's the correct process.


Thanks johnwill, I've just done all that so the proof will be tomorrow morning when it's been idle for a few hours.

Any idea why a freshly clean installed copy of XP (yes SP2) would have this error?

I'll post back in a day or two if this is running a stable connection.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Lose Internet but email still works!!!*

I had to do this repair after installing SP2 on my previous laptop. It made no sense, but right after the installation, the network was dead. This brought it back to life.


----------



## AGP (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Lose Internet but email still works!!!*

Just had the problem again and no amount of restarting Firefox would bring the connection back. Had to reboot to regain connection, strange how email works though.

It doesn't make any difference as to whether email apps are running or not the connection just drops out but starting any email app is OK and emails send and receive OK.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Lose Internet but email still works!!!*

When it has failed. let's see this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## AGP (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Lose Internet but email still works!!!*

Hi,
Due to a few restarts for routine purposes I've only just lost my connection again.
Once more email still worked perfectly.

Here's the log while unable to connect:


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\A******>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : acer-55c1d4102c
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Netgear LAN:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR FA311 Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-E3-23-9E-7F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . : 05 June 2007 15:06:56
Lease Expires . .. . . . . . . . : 06 June 2007 15:06:56

C:\Documents and Settings\A******>


Here's a log I copied a couple of days ago while the connection was working and as you'll see, it's identical.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\A*******>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : acer-55c1d4102c
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Netgear LAN:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR FA311 Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-E3-23-9E-7F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 03 June 2007 20:55:59
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 04 June 2007 20:55:59

C:\Documents and Settings\A*******>


Thanks for your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Lose Internet but email still works!!!*

When the connection fails, try these simple tests.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

PING 216.109.112.135

Tell us the results.

PING yahoo.com

Tell us the results.

If those tests pass, I'd be looking at something like malware/spyware that affects the Internet browsers. It could also be some errant firewall product that's getting too efficient...


----------



## AGP (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Lose Internet but email still works!!!*

I've just had to reboot to come online and see this reply :-( will post reply as soon as connection drops out again.

As I said earlier in thread I've just reinstalled windows so doubt it's malware / spyware but worth a look. I am up to date with AVG anti-virus and anti-spyware as well as running adaware and spybot s&d scans. Also windows defender.

Could be that zonealarm kicks in and locks me out but strange how it works fine and it's just when left dormant for a while I have the connection issues. Windows firewall is turned off.

Your help greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## AGP (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Lose Internet but email still works!!!*

After yet another reboot I am able to post the PING results for you.

Reference the firewall suggestion, every PING request asked permission through Zonealarm, which I obviously granted, including the failed Yahoo PING. The one that failed was duplicated four times to see if it would be accepted.

I have posted results for Internet working and not working for comparison.

Thanks again for your help.

Internet Not Working


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.




C:\Documents and Settings\A******>PING 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=51
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=102ms TTL=51
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=101ms TTL=51
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=101ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 101ms, Maximum = 104ms, Average = 102ms






C:\Documents and Settings\A******>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.







Internet Working


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.



C:\Documents and Settings\A******>PING 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=51
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=106ms TTL=51
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=101ms TTL=51
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=103ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 101ms, Maximum = 106ms, Average = 103ms



C:\Documents and Settings\A******>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [66.94.234.13] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=189ms TTL=48
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=189ms TTL=49
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=192ms TTL=48
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=191ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 66.94.234.13:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 189ms, Maximum = 192ms, Average = 190ms


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Lose Internet but email still works!!!*

Well, it's a DNS failure for some reason. I'm assuming due to the private IP address of 10.x.x.x, that you have some sort of a router here. My first step would be to reset it to factory defaults and reconfigure. That will sometimes get the router's "mind right" and may correct this issue.


----------



## AGP (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Lose Internet but email still works!!!*

It's a Zoom X5 adsl/router.

I'll reset it later and reprogramme it and see if that helps.

It makes no difference to reboot it but maybe a full reset will straighten it out.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Lose Internet but email still works!!!*

Let us know how you make out. A full factory reset is what I'm suggesting.


----------



## AGP (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Lose Internet but email still works!!!*

I've done a full reset and so far, after one night, it seems OK still. 

The only settings I've ever entered in the modem were username and password so it baffles me a bit. Also strange how I had to reboot the PC to get a connection but rebooting the modem did nothing. The default VCI, VPI and encapsulation are the exact values as required by my ISP.

Anyway, I'll see how it goes over the weekend and will post back.

I assume if it goes down again we're looking at a modem hardware fault, (firmware is up to date).

For info modem is Zoom X5 adsl modem with 4 port router.

Thanks again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Lose Internet but email still works!!!*

That would be my guess. It's hard to say from this end, I just keep plugging away at problem possibilities until I hit one. :grin:

For reasons that I've never fully understood, sometimes a router will require a full parameter reset to get it's mind right.


----------



## AGP (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Lose Internet but email still works!!!*

The factory reset certainly seems to have sorted it thanks. Amazing it turned out to be such a simple fix.

Thanks again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Lose Internet but email still works!!!*

You're welcome.


----------

